# Wow!!



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

Steelhead fishing sure is easy when they are on. Went to Elk Creek today and despite the crowds caught more Steel than I could count. I have never seen fishing like it before. Everybody I saw and talked to caught a ton. I lost track, but I probably landed 20+ fish and had many more hook up's/fights than that in about 4 hours. The guy above me in the run did even better...At one point it seamed like every drift he would catch one.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Yessir! Good fishin in that direction


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!!! Were you down low or on the upper stretches?


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

lower...and fish were coming in with reckless abandon...


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it always crowded like if I went Saturday how would the crowds be?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Is it always crowded like if I went Saturday how would the crowds be?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Serious crowds.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate the crowds , id rather fish a empty stretch of river and catch one or two all day, then combat fish and catch a limit. 

More public river access may be the second most important issue in regards to the future of the great lakes steelhead fishery, right behind dam removal.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Overstocking = overpopulation

There WILL be crowds there EVERYDAY anymore. 

"Wednesday is the New Saturday on Elk Creek...& 20 Mile Creek is the New Elk Creek"


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I must say some of the rivers that I fish on the UP I will not see a soul at. Sometimes I get one, two, or three. Sometimes none...but I don't see a soul and sometimes not even hear a car.

Sometimes I wish I was near a crowd and catch a fish...sometimes not.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

shutupnfish said:


> overstocking = overpopulation
> 
> there will be crowds there everyday anymore.
> 
> "wednesday is the new saturday on elk creek...& 20 mile creek is the new elk creek"


+ 1,000..........


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And that's why I don't steelhead fish anymore. Too much drama for fish that taste like mud. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you had such a good day. I was up all last week and I really had to work to even find fish, when I did they were held up and not biting. Hopefully they are not beaten to hard by this Sunday when I get back up.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wannabitawerm said:


> And that's why I don't steelhead fish anymore. Too much drama for fish that taste like mud.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You gotta know what you're doing with steelhead...It may take a little extra preperation and care, but when done properly IS very delicious. Just ask my kids....the pickiest of all eaters!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe that's my problem. I will consider trying again and look up a few recipes. Always willing to eat crow. (Or steelhead) lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> I hate the crowds , id rather fish a empty stretch of river and catch one or two all day, then combat fish and catch a limit.
> 
> More public river access may be the second most important issue in regards to the future of the great lakes steelhead fishery, right behind dam removal.


+1000
I fish to relax.
If there are other fisherman with there nose up my ---, then I'm not relaxing. 
Give me the sounds of nature and wide open space to cast, then I'm relaxing.

Combat fishing is just REDICKULOUS!


Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steelheadphycho said:


> +1000
> I fish to relax.
> If there are other fisherman with there nose up my ---, then I'm not relaxing.
> Give me the sounds of nature and wide open space to cast, then I'm relaxing.
> ...


I agree a nice day catch a few alone or wth a buddy enjoy it over a double digit day of elbows 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Elk creek is the best par 3 stream in the great lakes but there will never be enough water to support the crowds it attracts, those that experienced 25 years ago had a great stream to learn steelhead fishing, today it's just not a quality experience unless you like social fishing.........


----------

